
Show HN: Chat.cc – Turn your email conversations into a real-time chat - maxmcd
http://chat.cc
======
ubertaco
This is conflating two different communication modes.

Chat is quick-turnaround; you send me a message, I respond to it then and
there.

Email is long-turnaround; you send me an email, I check my inbox at some
point, draft and think over the response, and then send it. This may take
several hours or a few days.

Trying to turn email into an instant-communication mode will just remove the
sanity of having more time to respond.

~~~
maxmcd
Max from chat.cc here.

Yep, that's the exact issue we're currently thinking through.

Our current mentality is that this is an "email app". Email conversations
exist as they normally do, but with a voluntary chat layer resting on top of
the email thread.

If you want realtime, another people want realtime, it's there. If you don't,
you get an email summary, and it's just part of your email.

Any email replies populate in the chat window, etc.

------
fiatjaf
I somewhat like the idea, but couldn't you make it no-login? Just send and
email and go?

And I think it could leverage email somehow. Maybe save and send the
conversation on an email to all the parties involved after some time.

Or it could just work for some people using just email, for others using the
chat room, seamlessly.

~~~
maxmcd
We started out with no-login, but without the ability to save emails and have
some kind of session persistence we ended up with a lot of abandoned
conversations.

It is pretty much no-login now, you can just send an email and go, even if you
don't have an account. But we store your email and previous conversations.

Great idea, we are actually doing that :). If you don't participate in the
realtime chat you get an email summary of the messages you missed.

And yes to this as well, if you cc go@chat.cc on an email thread all future
replies get funneled into the conversation.

